# Vax AAA Carpet Cleaner



## RichMcc (Mar 6, 2008)

My OEM mats from my 1999 TT were looking a bit tired and were making the foot wells look a bit untidy even though they get vacuumed a lot.
The drivers mat was especially soiled and discoloured.

So it was time to try something to bring them back to life.

The missus had some Vax AAA carpet cleaner left over from cleaning the living room so I thought I'd give it a whirl.

I laid the mats, carpet side down, in the bath and ran the water over them allowing all the dirt to fall out of the mat. I agitated the mats from backing and as expected the dirt started to drop out
At this stage the water was so dirty I drained the bath and refilled with fresh warm water.
This time adding about 4 cap fulls of the vax cleaner. Probably about Â¼ of the recommended dose.
So again I again agitated the mats from the backing and more dirt was released. Then I flipped them over and gave them a light going over with a soft brush.
Water now very dirty again I lifted the mats out, drained the water and 6 tons of sediment from the bath and then set about rinsing the mats with a shower head.

Left to drip dry and the results were astonishing! The mats look brand new again, actually now they're cleaner than the parts of the carpet either side of the mat which is unfortunate :? .

Anyway big thumbs up for this stuff its really made my mats look like new again  
I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, think I might give that a go


----------



## linda34 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello,
Vax AAA is a low foaming carpet cleaning solution for use with all carpet washing machines. The concentrated cleaner provides twice the number of washes when compared to Vax's standard carpet cleaner, ensuring clean carpets wherever the product is used. Approved by the Woolsafe foundation.


----------



## andru12 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello!

Can you suggest me which carpet cleaner is best for Audi Q5?
Thanks in advance


----------



## andru12 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I want to clean my carpet because it contains so many stains all over there. So please suggest me some best carpet cleaner.

Thanks in advance.

best carpet cleaning Vancouver


----------

